# primos ''STILL'' Jackrabbit.



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi I just went to the store today and picked up a Primos "Still" jackrabbit call now I am A relatively novice coyote hunter and I just have a few questions, Can you tell me what the "still" means in the primos "still" jackrabbit call, and do you no if this will be affective right now this time of year? I am thinking about going out with my dad this weekend and tryin it out, also if I use this call will I need some type of decoy to go with it or do you not need a decoy? and if I do need a decoy what do you recommend me using that I could get for cheap that would be affective? 
any insite would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

The Still Jackrabbit Call is a raspy low-pitch call of a jackrabbit in distress.
Its affective yearound as long as the predators hungry.
You dont need a decoy but it is helpful if you have one.
Get a cheap stuffed animal that looks like a rabbit, tie a camoflauge rope around it and shake it around at your calling spot, thats always how i use mine.
Go get 'em :sniper: 
~John M


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey John M thanks for the elp I will definately give that a try, any other ideas would be much appreciated to , thanks!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

for a decoy i use feathers that i find or am given... usually turkey or pheasant, but you will want to check and make sure it is legal... some places you can't use game bird feathers... in that case get some white and brown chicken feathers... i like the turkey, because with both colors they will stand out with snow or without...

just bundle about 5 or 6 together and hang them on a piece of fishing line. works pretty good from what i have seen, and they catch ANY wind that is blowing...

:sniper:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Go to target or walmart, get one of those fake mouse things, the ones that look like a real dead rodent of some sort, put some fsihing string on it, rub it on some roadkill, and pull it along some snow or ice. when the coyote is in range, just wiggle it towards you and reel that bastard in. Keep it away from you, so when the coyote sees your decoy and not yourself. I have never tried this, nor am I going to! Haha just a wacky thought, bye


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

cya_coyote said:


> just bundle about 5 or 6 together and hang them on a piece of fishing line. works pretty good from what i have seen, and they catch ANY wind that is blowing...


I was looking for some info like this on feather decoys, too. What type of call do you use with feather decoys, then?

BTW: what I've done to save a few bucks on a motion decoy was to purchase the motion decoy fur body w/tail for $10, then simple grab some heavy fishing line from my tackle box and tie it to the would-be prey. I just put the decoy body over some brush in the field, start calling, and jiggle it around. Still I would love the motor drive with sounds, but didn't want to cough up another $100 this year for it.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

with the feather decoy, i still use the cottontail screams and it seems to work ok... i think the motion has more to do with it than anything, keeps their attention off of me. i am going to get "tweety", one of the verminator calls that are out... used a buddies a few nights ago, and i like the way it sounds... kind of birdy out on the tip, which would be better with the feather movment, i think.

:sniper:


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

I got a stuffed animal cat. It is big enough to look like a coyote pup at a distance. I put my cd player on loop with pup distress sounds right next to it. I make sure I cover the CD player with some camo material. The effect I am looking for is a distressed pup.

I havent used the fishing line to add motion, but I'll try that tomorrow morning. I am a novice, and have never got a coyote, so I can't say this works.

By the way, why is a coyote attracted to a distressed pup? Does he want to help the pup or eat it?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

from what i have read, it is curiosity... they want to find out what is going on... why is the pup screaming? also, is it one of the kids in trouble?

thats my understanding anyway...

:sniper:

i'm causing it to be distressed... doesn't want to eat lead.


----------

